# scroll saw chess set



## gator409

well i love to play chess and love fancy scroll work so this will be a perfect blend for me. i picked up some 5/4 walnut and oak stock. cut it in half planed it down to 1/4" cut 2 7/8" squares. got the board patterns in place and have 6 of 64 done. this is going to be awhile in the making but hope you fellow wood works enjoy the trip with me start to finish. you can see the supervisor in one of the pictures. my grand daughter Riley Ann came to keep a eye on me today


----------



## Hot Diggy

Hey Gator409 keep me up to speed on your project cuz Im a chess player aswell and if your board is going to be as good as i think it will what would you charge to make me one good wood working


----------



## Hooked

You are off to great start Gator. The pieces you have cut look really nice. Looking forward to the progress pictures/reports and the final piece. Very nice work.
Thanks for letting us in on the beginning of your project.


----------



## bear hide

I'm hooked. Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Robert A.

Holy smokes!!!!!!!!!!!! That looks awesome!!! Keep the pictures coming!!!


----------



## gator409

well not a lot done today. had to get garden ready for planting and mow "bend over acres" also. but did have a quick sailing boat to make cause it was sold. will get with it monday i promise pictures. thanks for watching folks


----------



## gator409

50 squares done 14 more to go.


----------



## Hooked

And the pictures are where? lol

Looking forward to seeing the finished project Gator. Those early 'samples' are real beauties.....


----------



## gator409

got all the squares done yesterday and tilled my gardens up again to plant this week BUT while replanting a fig tree I think i broke a bone in my foot. I maybe out for a little bit. rough rough night last night. and today is no better. bathroom to chair and bed are it for me right now. sorry guys. I am chopping at the bit to get out there also but out of the question right now


----------



## gator409

x ray foot not broken. this morning laid the crutches down hobbling with a cane. anyway made it out to shop for some sawing.


----------



## bill

beautiful


----------



## bear hide

Beautiful indeed


----------



## Tortuga

Spectacular looking board....

Really looking forward to seeing what you can do with that jigsaw when it comes to turning out the playing pieces.....:tongue:


----------



## Hooked

Beautiful work Gator!!! 

How do you finish the board? Will you glue a backing or put a border on it?

We need a gathering so we can see it in person........lol


----------



## gator409

getting a few pieces done now. will slow next week got some things to do will be gone a lot but this is a work in progress. yes it will be on 1/4" oak board with oak board wrapped around 1.5" wide.will also have walnut scroll decorative work. pull out sides to store chess and checker pieces.


----------



## gator409

i am raising a army ' WE WILL TAKE OVER THE WORLD!". ........well they need more work. they dont hold up to flame throwers very well.


----------



## gator409

before you ask. it was a defective one.


----------



## Mako Mike

gator409 said:


> before you ask. it was a defective one.


My green gun is shooting blanks!


----------



## gator409

sorry taking so long but have been working and getting close to be done. trim cutting done and finishing gluing today i hope.


----------



## FishBone

Wow, very nice work.


----------



## gator409

assembly done spraying finish now


----------



## gator409

well it done. thanks for following alone. now whats next?.


----------



## JS Fog

WOW!!!!!!!!!!! That is great.


----------



## Tortuga

Man...that is one FINE looking setup.. You must have the patience of Job..


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Wow. That's killa....


----------



## bill

I used to play chess a lot and I have seen 1000's. That is the best one I have ever seen anyone make. Really Beautiful!


----------



## Robert A.

Holy chess set Batman!!!!!!!!!! That is sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Viking48

Absolutely incredible.


----------



## bear hide

Amazing!


----------



## live2fish247

Wow! Very impressive. And all in a months time. Think that would be a 5 year project for me.lol

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whistech

That is absolutely a thing of beauty! I can't imagine how many hours of work it took.


----------

